# Please look at this one a little cocker



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*she looks just like my mini cocker Amy at the bridge...
adorable small cocker, she's a cocker and chi cross,guess someone was trying to make a mini cocker... Oh how I'd love to get her. Been there a week and no takers...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...27159553578.2056785.1070487591&type=1&theater*


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

She's adorable, Michelle.... those eyes!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know,if I didn't have 5 already,I really want her, she looks so much like my Amy...it's kiling me...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I shouldnt have looked. My very first dog as a child was a black female Cocker named Shadow. Its good I dont live at that end of California. I could get Bron to get her for me though. LOL I hope she finds a good home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's killing me, she looks just like my Amy who,I lost to the bridge 8 years ago and have wanted another so badly. I would but I have 5 and that's almost too many with all the traveling we do. It's hard to find hotels that will allow five dogs....and we never leave ours if we can..


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> She's killing me, she looks just like my Amy who,I lost to the bridge 8 years ago and have wanted another so badly. I would but I have 5 and that's almost too many with all the traveling we do. It's hard to find hotels that will allow five dogs....and we never leave ours if we can..


Michelle, your Amy was beautiful! I bet it doesn't seem possible that she's been gone eight years.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

In a way it's gone fast and then it hurts like yesterday. We got our fluffs Emily and Sasha,just 4 days later she took the worst turn for the bridge... I think she held on ,not wanting to leave us alone..waited for us to have the fluffs to watch over us like angels.

One night I let them out to potty and Emily walked on one side, Sasha on the other side, walking really close and touching Amy,they looked like angel wings on my Amy...I wish I could have gotten a piccie...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I'm calling on her, trying to get through....I'm such a sucker! I hope they will aprove us, we have five dogs.... they might think it's too many....

I showed her piccie to Al and Amy was his little baby,I didn't say anything more about her and Al just called me from work... asking if I called! Gotta love him!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh I hope you get her. Your Amy was beautiful.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Finally got through thanks to Bron getting me a direct number. Someone has a hold on her,deposit, she'd going to be adopted...
Kinda glad but sad,I'm glad she's getting a home,just wish it was mine...

8 years and she's the first one I saw as small as Amy...

I'll keep tabs on her in case it falls through...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad she is going to rescued.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I checked again if they don't take her she's up for grabs but I can't adopt her from Ohio . It would have to be through a rescue. I'm still keeping an eye on her...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's really sweet, I hope it works out for you. But if not it's great she'll at least have a home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I called to day, she's 3-4 years old,not 8 months. That doesn't bother me! Doesn't matter how old she is! Only way I can possibly adopt is a rescue has to pull her first.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She sure is precious!!! Hoepfully some will adopt her or a rescue pulls her. I'm praying for her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It fell through on the interested parties. I called today. I'm trying to see if I can get someone to evaluate her ,to see if she does well with other dogs since I have to make sure my fluffers taken into consideration. Mine do well with other dogs. a little barky at first but they settle down.
Isn't she a little doll?

www.PetHarbor.com pet:LACO1.A4446512


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> It fell through on the interested parties. I called today. I'm trying to see if I can get someone to evaluate her ,to see if she does well with other dogs since I have to make sure my fluffers taken into consideration. Mine do well with other dogs. a little barky at first but they settle down.
> Isn't she a little doll?
> 
> www.PetHarbor.com pet:LACO1.A4446512


 
she's adorable Michelle, good luck!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

She's so cute. I hope it works out for you. :Good luck:


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Good luck, Michelle! I hope it works out for you. I know you can give her a loving, forever home. She is definitely adorable.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a little sweet pea Michelle!! Fingers and paws crossed for you and her.  She would be one lucky girl to land a forever home with you and your crew!!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

She's a real sweetie. Keep us posted.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> In a way it's gone fast and then it hurts like yesterday. We got our fluffs Emily and Sasha,just 4 days later she took the worst turn for the bridge... I think she held on ,not wanting to leave us alone..waited for us to have the fluffs to watch over us like angels.
> 
> One night I let them out to potty and Emily walked on one side, Sasha on the other side, walking really close and touching Amy,they looked like angel wings on my Amy...I wish I could have gotten a piccie...


Oh my gosh, Michelle, what an amazing story about your Amy with Emily and Sasha on her sides. It gave me goose bumps. 
I hope everything works out for you to get this little girl.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - is there a cocker rescue or small dog rescue out there that you can contact? I once googled for a list of small dog rescues in LA area. Oh, I'm not sure what part of CA this cocker is in. Wonder if I kept the list? Lindsay - if you see this, did I send you that info when we were trying to save one of the fluffs out there?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

You might try Camp Cocker or Second Chance Cocker Rescue. I think they operate widely in the state of California. 

Here's a list from Petfinder of Californnia rescues with the word "Cocker" in them. 

Animal Shelters Matching 'cocker' in California | Petfinder


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I emailed Camp Cocker about her to see if they could evaluate her. I want to make sure she gets along with other dogs,for my fluffs well being as well as hers too. I want our house to be a happy furever home for all fluffs.

I'll keep checking on her...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She got adopted for certain this morning.I'm so glad she got adopted,though I did want her...I know things work out,the way they work out for a reason...

Have a wonderful forever home and a wonderful life little sweetie pie!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Michelle, you have been this little girl's guardian angel, walking by her side, making sure she found her way to her forever home.
I am sorry that she did not end up with you, but I bet Amy is looking down, beaming with pride and love for the kindness and care you have shown in her honor.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

:cheer:YAY!!!!:cheer: So glad to hear this wonderful news!!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - is there a cocker rescue or small dog rescue out there that you can contact? I once googled for a list of small dog rescues in LA area. Oh, I'm not sure what part of CA this cocker is in. Wonder if I kept the list? Lindsay - if you see this, did I send you that info when we were trying to save one of the fluffs out there?


Sorry Sue!! I didn't see your post on this until now. I do have the list you sent me still - would have to look to see if this one is on there. But it looks like everything worked out for this girl!! YAY!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm happy for her,I truly am! I know Al was really wanting her too and that says a lot. He loves dogs and Amy was his special baby and it takes a while for AL to get attached after the pain of loosing Amy... For me I grieve for all my lost fluffs but if I shut my heart's door,then my lost fluffs' love will die with them...and I can't bear to loose their love on top of loosing them...plus we'd loose the chance to save a fluff...

I believe your fluffs love must go into another or it's lost forever... it's like loosing them twice...

Such a happy ending to my week after the tragedy of loosing Vicky... I'm going to see if I can get fully approved by rescue,hopefully to pull dogs,so there won't be any delays in that end like this one!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So very true Michelle! That would be great if could pull for a rescue.

And it is nice to have a happy ending for one. What happened to sweet Vicky was terrible.  I am glad this little one will have a chance.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just read the little black dog I was trying to find a way to adopt has parvo...
I read she was adopted by a rescue organization called The Forgotten Dog.Checking on it now.
All this time I thought she was adopted by a private individual.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, no, poor little dog! I hope she pulls through.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Me too. I'll tell Al tonight when we get home and see if we can still adopt her... She's been adopted by a rescue so I'm not sure how to do it...there's something about this little girl....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I called the rescue and she does have Parvo but so far is doing well with treatment....I'm keeping an eye on her!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's great to hear!

I hope other pets from the shelter she was pulled from are safe. One of the public shelters near me had parvo go through their kennels really badly. Fortunately they were able to isolate the exposed and unexposed dogs, clean things up and manage all the patients. I've heard that some other shelters don't go so far to save them.


----------

